# Teach them how to retrieve?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Some do, some don't. Starlite's eyes lit up like he'd discovered his reason for being when I first tossed a ball in the motel parking lot the night I bought him. Kiki on the other hand has the same idea as Micah...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Start by working on a strong recall. I always have pocket full of treats at all times and practice it every day! It can be a lifesaver, literally. Make sure you only use the "come" command for good and never punish. Always try to touch the pup when it does come and even practice by grabbing the collar then treating. Very important for your pup to know that when you say "come" you mean it and good things will happen. Same with retrieve always make it a good thing when the pup retrieves. Play with the retrieved object and don't take it away right away.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Any tips on how to teach him how to come? The usual case is, I say his name, he goes the opposite way... even with treats


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Put him on a long....30' lead and reel him in when you say "come". Do it slowly and gently. When he "arrives", have him sit in front of you and give him a really really good treat. One he loves. Many dogs love hot dog treatlets. Make sure you tell him "good boy" in a happy voice!!

Remember, these treats are tiny. Take a hotdog and slice it thin. Cook the little circles in the microwave. Pat the grease off. Refrigerate until you plan on using them. Then keep in a pouch or your pocket.

Most dogs will "work" for one of these. Only give ONE per recall.

Liver works well too. If you don't feel like cooking and packaging it, you can buy prepackaged Liver Training treats.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Great thanks! I'll keep an eye out for liver treats next time I go into a pet store.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I usually have at least 2 items to throw. I throw one and Wiggles goes after it and he had the habit of holding onto the toy in front of me until I waved a 2nd toy that was ready to throw. He would then drop it and try to get toy two.

However, we did have to teach him to drop (out!!) the item and we just use that command when he beings it back. He knows that the fetch will continue if he does drop it. Other than that, he's naturally motivated to fetch.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

By the way, consider a ball he cannot defuzz or chew, such as a rubber ball from a petstore- be certain it cannot be swallowed or choked upon by a full grown Golden, though.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer would not give me the tennis ball at first...I would turn around and ignore him. He would finally drop the ball. Now he likes to drop the ball behind me! 

We use a Chuck-It ball thrower most of the time and he usually still drops the ball behind me...so I stand on a slight hill with my feet apart so it rolls right between my feet and I pick it up with the thrower. If I don't have the thrower, he will hand me the ball...but it did take a lot of practice, practice, practie!! Good Luck! 

Toss your new tennis balls in the washer first...there is a coating on them that should be washed off before the dogs get them...so I have heard...have not seen this in writing, so it is hear say.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> By the way, consider a ball he cannot defuzz or chew, such as a rubber ball from a petstore- be certain it cannot be swallowed or choked upon by a full grown Golden, though.


I would go with a rubber ball as ACC has recommended. My dog loves anything that we throw (as long as it squeaks and bounces). West Paw Design and JW Pet Products offers some toys that are good for chewing and throwing. We no longer buy any stuffed toys for the dog as he has learned how to decapitate their heads.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I tend to start with a shorter line...as short as 6'... and build up the excitement as the pup recalls...then produce a unique or favorite toy (make a big fuss of the toy) ..toss it a very short distance (a couple of feet) as they take it to their mouths recall walking backwards just a couple of steps....The key being to have them carry and not drop it!! If they drop it then youve asked them to carry it too far!! 
If they wont quickly surrender the object...then you toss toy number two!!

The intital retrieve sessions should be very short and leave them wanting more!

(my favorite fiirst retrieve objects are homemadetightly braided polar fleece tuggies or beanie babies as they both unique and must feel good in the mouth - I do not leave the retrieve objects for the pups to 'play' with...)


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks, great advice I'll try them out when I get a chance to


----------

